# Teiche im Tiergarten Schönbrunn aufgesalzen ???



## Digicat (24. März 2010)

Servus Fischkundige

War heute im Tiergarten Schönbrunn und dort gibt es Teich/Flußlandschaften mit drei verschiedenen Teichen/Flüssen wo eben verschieden Fischarten gehalten werden.

Diese Landschaften sind auf einem Hang angeordnet und werden durch einen Fluß/Bach miteinander verbunden.



			
				Original-Text schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aquarienteiche
> 
> Der Baumkronenpfad führt zu einem Hang, an dem sich drei große Teichaquarien befinden. Acht Quadratmeter große Glasscheiben gewähren Einsicht in den Lebensraum unserer heimischen Fische. Die Teiche sind bis zu 3,5 Meter tief.
> 
> Der natürlichen Abfolge entsprechend repräsentiert das oberste Becken einen Alpensee, in dem Bachforellen und Äschen leben. Im daran anschließenden Fluss-Becken sind Huchen, Barben, Nasen, __ Wildkarpfen, Sternhausen und Sterlett zu sehen. Das dritte Teichaquarium ist einem Altarm in der Au gewidmet. Hier leben __ Zander, Welse, __ Hechte, Hausen, __ Brachsen und andere Karpfenfische.


Ein Bild
Quelle > updates > runterscrollen bis ans Ende > der vorletzte Eintrag "Naturerlebnispfad" > "Die Aquarienteiche"

Aber nun zu meinem Erlebnis: Am dritten Teichaquarium wurde ein Sack jodfreies Salz eingebracht .... ich fragte den Pfleger nach dem warum ? Krankheit der Fische ???
Er: nein wir geben jeden dritten Tag 9 Säcke a` 20 Kg in den Teich ... gehört einfach hinein !!!

Ich schaute verdutzt, und er ging ...

Warum wohl geben sie da Salz bei ... ??? Ist doch kein Brackwasser .....


----------



## drwr (25. März 2010)

*AW: Teiche im Tiergarten Schönbrunn aufgesalzen ???*

Hallo Helmut,

Salzwasser ist keimarm , deshalb kippen die in den schönen Teich Salz. Außerdem entzieht es dem Fisch - z.B. bei bauchwassersucht - durch Osmose Flüssigkeit und nimmt vom Fisch den Druck. Ich halte aber es für verkehrt in den Teich Salz zu kippen, denn wir halten in der Regel ja Süßwasserfische und man kriegt das Salz nie mehr aus dem Teich. Der dann immer empfohlene Teilwasserwechsel entfernt das Salz ja nicht, sondern verdünnt es nur. Beim nächsten Sack Salz das gleiche von vorn.
Ich halte Salzbäder für besser,  denn man kann höher dosieren und bei Problemen im Salzbad einfach Fisch in Richtung Teich.
Außerdem reagieren manche Medikamente und manche Zusätze ( Zeolith z.B. entleert sich )
unberechenbar.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Teiche im Tiergarten Schönbrunn aufgesalzen ???*

Servus

Danke Wolfgang für deine Erklärung 

Also die Frage nach Erkrankungen hat der Pfleger verneint .... also doch wegen dem Keimdruck ...
Was mir jetzt gerade so in den Sinn kommt ... hemmt Salz die Algenbildung , denn die riesen Scheiben sind algenfrei ... kann mir nicht vorstellen das da ein Taucher öfters putzt


----------



## RKurzhals (25. März 2010)

*AW: Teiche im Tiergarten Schönbrunn aufgesalzen ???*

Hallo Helmut,
das glaub' ich noch weniger. Salz ist ein Teil der Nährstoffe für Algen, und verringert ab gewissen Konzentrationen die Löslichkeit für organische Stoffe -> Eiweiße (ich denke an den Extremfall Meerwasseraquarium).
Im Salz selber sind aber Spurenelemente enthalten, und durch Salz können aus dem Substrat weitere ins Wasser gelangen - das wäre gut für die Fischgesundheit.


----------



## Niklas (27. März 2010)

*AW: Teiche im Tiergarten Schönbrunn aufgesalzen ???*

Hi.
Früher war an der Weser so eine Firma , die hat Salz in die  Weser geleitet. Ab der Stelle wuchsen nur noch ganz wennig Pflanzen. Ich denke das ist wegen den Algen.


----------



## drwr (27. März 2010)

*AW: Teiche im Tiergarten Schönbrunn aufgesalzen ???*

hallo,

es gibt aber doch Meerwasseralgen !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------

